# 16 oz. plastic cup grows



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up guys and gals. As you all know we are gonna have some fun trying to grow a plant in a 16 fluid oz. plastic cup from start to finish. Our question is how many wanna join in on the fun? *

*Here are the rules:*

*1) You must start your plant from seed. (sorry folks no clones)*

*2) Everyone must use a 16 oz. party cup from start to finish*

*3) Your grow must be done in some kind of soil mixture (no hydro)
*
*4) You cannot cut the bottom off your cup*

*5) You can put some drain holes in the bottom of your cup*

*6) You must document your grow from start to finish giving an *
*     update once a week*

*7) This is not for beginning growers (if you decide to join in on the *
*fun and come into some problems you may drop out and  *
*transplant at anytime*

*8) If you have any questions please post them in the other thread. Here is the link. Questions posted here will be deleted. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10427*

*9) List : Seed, Soil, Nutes, Lights ect. *

*10) Each member can only have one plant*


*LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well let's get the party started.  *

*Seed - Papaya - Nirvana*
*Pot - 16 oz. plastic party cup*
*Germination - Wet papar towel*
*Soil - Miracle-Gro (that feeds plants up to 3 months)with some perlite mixed in*
*Veg lighting - 65 watt Flourex *
*Flower lighting - 400 watt HPS*


----------



## DLtoker

Seed - Swazi Redbeard - Seedsman Seeds
Germination - Cup-O-H2O
Soil - 100% Organic:
FF OF + LW 1:1, FF POM Japanese maple (1 tbls), High N/P Bat Guano (1 tbls each), Garden Lime (1 Tsp), Jersey Green Sand(1tsp), Earth Worm Castings (1 cup), pinch of blood mean and bone meal.
Veg Lighting: 1:1 3000k and 6500k tube fluorescents.
Flower Lighting: Same as veg.

Just dropping into cup today to start germing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Decided to start some new ones just for this. I picked the indoor mix for this project. I'm starting with five beans. I'm using some sand based soil from lowesmixed with several diff things(perlite, fish food made from shellfish, worm castings, etc.). I'll be vegging under a 175w MH, 26w cfl and 18w(I think, it's the smaller ones) fluoro. I'll be flowering under a 250 and 100w HPS, Five cfls. Pic 1-indoor mix, pic 2- cup. Btw, thnx TBG...finally got that flash working!


----------



## HGB

Altho I think we should let stoney play in water   would be cool to see it I think....

Started mine last week and will use one that has been above soil for 5 days now so guess this is week 1 for me.

strain is swazi safari X cherry thunderfuck

soil and ferts is foxfarms OF as well as growbig,bigbloom,tigerbloom and beastie bloomz

plant is under 180 watts of shop lights with 1500 of hps 3 foot above that

grow on and good luck with the females


----------



## Sticky_Budz

ok i have some seeds that have been germinating for 24 hours in a wet  paper towel sealed in a ziplocl plastic bag on a heating pad they are ready to be put in soil. so one is going in a 16 oz cup and the rest in pots. i have to run to the store cause i have no 16 oz plastic cups. 
seed that i have are from some good mids
soil Recycled Miracale Gro from my last grow. I mixed in fresh miracale grow with the old (Elephant Man will like that lol)
Lighting is a 60 or 65 watt flourex not sure lol
when i get the cup i will take some pics of the seed going into the cup good luck all. and great idea TBG


----------



## Runbyhemp

Not too sure what this is. Just over a week old, germinated in a jiffy pellet.
It's either Master Kush, Afghan, Pure Power Plant, Skunk #1 or Nirvana Special !

One third perlite and vermiculite, 2 thirds westlands compost, small sprinklings of bat guana and fish blood and bone meal, and the tiniest pinch of lime

Have Biobizz Grow and Bloom too.

Put layer of pebbles in the bottom of the cup for better drainage, planted and watered well

At the moment it is under 4 x 125 W 6500k Envirolites
Then will be put under 400 W HPS

View attachment 19356


I've drunk out of this baby !!

*EDIT* : Lights are on 24/7


----------



## Kindbud

Seed - Kindbud #1 My Custom bread plant nl/mok/**
Germination - paper towel meathod
Soil - Kindbuds 100% Organic specail mix
Lighting: The Good Old Sun!

Got it outside right now in a hole i dug
for it is that ok its still in the cup just under 
dirt i will be able to pull the cus up to prove 
it Ill get pic on mondy got to go down to the 
beach left my camrea down their plus were 
puting a new rebult motor in our boat. Good 
Luck to you all!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz

hey TBG the wife forgot to buy me some 16oz plastic cups so im gonna use this 16oz coffee cup for now until i get my plastic cups hope thats ok. would use this one threw the whole grow but it would fall apart lol hope this is ok for a day


----------



## HerbiJesus

i'm in !!!  gonna keep it very simplistic
seed- out of good weed i got, germinated in paper towel
soil-milti purpose with couple bits of grit for drainage and bit of lime.
soil feeds for a while. not sure what to use after that.
when and if flowering occures- bio-bloom.
i'll put in garden for a while and bring indoors under 250w hps later in life.
obviousy in 16oz plastic cup!!!  good luck everyone.  (can't wait to see how this goes) oh ye im germing today.


----------



## schlendrake

Im in also. just need to get a cup. lol 

Anyway gonna be Snazzleberry2 from chimera seeds in black gold soil.
Anyone grow this or use black gold soil?

For Growth:
Neuts AN sensigrow 1&2
AN Sensizyme
Liquid Carma

For Blooming:
Metanaturals Bloom
dried seaweed extract
AN Carbo load
AN Sensizyme
Beasty Bloomz
Liquid Carma 

And 3 weeks before harvest:
Alternating Purple max and gravity with 1/3-1/2 strenght neuts (same as above for blooming)


----------



## Elephant Man

All discussions and questions are being moved to this thread here: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10427

TBG, feel free to delete this once ya got the night watch.:chuck:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well our Papaya egg has hatched in 1 1/2 days.   Just thought i would give you all an update.   Placed in her new and final home. *


----------



## Sticky_Budz

Ok this is day three of being in the cup. i just wattered it alls looking good but it kinda looks like it might be streching for light so im gonna put it 3inches from the light. it was about 5inches from the light so maybe this will stop it from streching(what u all think?) I have room for more dirt but i want to wait until the plant gets bigger before i add more. have a great day everyone peace.


----------



## jackband1t

well i had some extra seeds that i already had germed (paper towel, bagseed) so i decided to jump on in...just for fun of course 

-really cheap Hyponex soil, no added anything
-CFL's

this should be fun!


----------



## albasketball3424

Started mine a couple of days ago but haven't had time to post
1.Some danky seed i got in my bag(has northen lights in it)
2. Hyponex soil(bought at sears
3. jobes fertilizer spikes(can only spray h2o bc plant is in my chamelion tank
4. germination-cup of water 
5. veg lightning- 60 w 
6. flowering-not sure yet

I should have pictures up sometime soon to. gl all


----------



## AlienBait

Hi Folks, I decided to join in the fun. 

Seed: White Satin from Mandala Seeds (Never tried this strain before)

Soil: "Organic Choice" Potting soil 50%, Perlite 25%, Vermiculite 25%, with a few pebbles on the bottom of the cup to help with drainage.

Pot: 16 oz. plastic cup (blue) with holes in the bottom for drainage

Fertilizer: Vita-Grow 3-part (non-organic)

Veg Lights: Two 24" fluorescent (20 Watts each)

Flower Lights: Not sure yet. I might try out some LED grow lights. If not, I will stick with the flos.  Then again, I might throw it under the 400W HPS.  We'll see when the time comes.

Started the seed tonight using the paper towel method: Seed folded into a wet paper towel which is sandwitched between two small plates and set on top of my cable box.


----------



## HerbiJesus

Change of plan instead of growing outside i'm gonna grow under 3 enviro light fluro's that chuck out 3000 lumens, it's my only option, then flower under hps. my seed cracked today so i'll probably plant tommorow. i could only get a clear cup so i taped around it, (hope thats allowed)
:ccc:


----------



## AlienBait

Update: My seed has sprouted and was planted in the cup. Here are some pics (such as they are). Now the fun begins.:headbang2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. :ciao: Well it has popped out of the dirt in 2 days. We shall call it BillySue. Chose this name because we don't know if it's male or female. :confused2: Anywho here is a pic showing the little one.  *


----------



## pussum

Two days, wow! How far down did you plant that thing, and what kind of dirt/lighting are you using?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

pussum said:
			
		

> Two days, wow! How far down did you plant that thing, and what kind of dirt/lighting are you using?


*It took two days to germinate using the paper towel method. Then it was placed in the soil about 1 inch deep. Two days later and here it is. We are using a 65 watt Flourex light right now. *


----------



## schlendrake

Hey TBG I didn't hear you come in my grow room lol. That looks like my beansprout. My bean popped quick also, in 3 days in soil.


----------



## HGB

10 days above soil and just FFOF so far  and alot of light  

grow on everyone

:headbang2:


----------



## AlienBait

Quick update:  The little plant has made herself known.:banana:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

These popped a few days ago, 2 out of 5 lived. Germed in rockwool, put in cups today.:ccc:


----------



## Sticky_Budz

just wanted to give a little update this is day eight and everything is looking great other than another seed poped up in there so i have to take it out and put that baby in a pot. I also wanted to say to everyone that all there cups look great cant wait for more pics have a good one all


----------



## cyberquest

man i totally missed this thread. 

I WANNA PLAY!! but both my rooms are flowering right now so its not the best time to start a new sprout. 

i actually have one thats in a smaller container than the cup but i forgot to water her and it wilted. it was about 8 inches tall and was a female and had a little bud on top of her.


----------



## HerbiJesus

hi there people, it popped up last night, i havn't got my floro's yet so it will sit under hps on 12/12 untill then   looking good everyone!


----------



## MJ20

*HGB* *** man! 10days! Wow>that's impressive..are you sure it's been 10days??


----------



## Sticky_Budz

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> *HGB* *** man! 10days! Wow>that's impressive..are you sure it's been 10days??


u know i was thinking the same thing lol. mine is only 8 days old in the last pic and my leaves dont look like that. am i useing the wrong soil?? is there a magic soil that im missing lol. is it all that soil mixture u are useing? whats the trick bro let me in on it lol. peace


----------



## DankCloset

want my suggestion? i've already done a similar type of compition and won so i will not enter. my suggestion: flowering right out of the gate. your plant will flower out at one cola. i suggest this to avoid rootbound at an early age and allow for longer bud formation you will get your plant up to a nice size right out of the gate.

sorry if i gave away the secret, but this looks to be good.


----------



## HerbiJesus

Dankcloset, i was thinking maybe i should do that. i orderd 2 new floro's just for this grow but i don't think there good enough. iv'e got 5 plants currently in flower under hps so i'll put the little baby in with them and see what happens. cheers bud!


----------



## DankCloset

your running a very high chance of killing it with the intensity of the h.i.d lighting, it would be better to put in natural light compared to that, for fluoro's, i suggest T4's


----------



## Hick

DankCloset said:
			
		

> your running a very high chance of killing it with the intensity of the h.i.d lighting, it would be better to put in natural light compared to that, for fluoro's, i suggest T4's



...HID lighting is not too intense for seedlings, "IF" the heat is under control and proper distance is allowed for. Not nearly as intense as "natural light".(direct sunlight)


----------



## DankCloset

at 16-18inchs(give or take) with flow thru venting, under a 250w hps toast every time. in the window, i've had success doing it that way. besides, wrong season for outdoor, atleast here anyway, too cold. at 78degree's constant, no fluctuation, i wait till theres atleast 2 nodes before puting it under anything intense.

just the way i do things, it works for me so i stick with it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I have my seedlings under a 175w mh and a 70w hps right now...they love it. As far as the rootbound thing...when your plants get to a point where they might be rootbound you can take the rootball out of the container and gently loosen the dirt. Soil settles over time from watering(if you top feed) and loosening up the rootball seems to help keep the plant from getting rootbound. Dank, you should enter...i'd love to see your grow since you've already won one of these.


----------



## DLtoker

Super busy with life outside of herb right now.  With that said, my plants have not been getting really any attention whatsoever.  So after a two day span of not even thinking about my grow, I checked it out and my Swazi Redbeard has popped the soil.  She will be going into a 12/12 light schedule hopefully tonight if I'm not too beat.  Right now, she, I hope she, is under the blue side of the spectrum for lights and the 12/12 room will have 1:1 red:blue lighting.


----------



## schlendrake

Well 3 days ago the worst thing happened that I could think of. I knocked my cup over and to my dismay I broke the poor little sapling at the soil line.:cry: Anyway I ropotted it and it still looks healthy. No big deal if it doesn't respond I'll just plant another one but it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## DankCloset

alright, i'll join after i get my lowryder seeds.


----------



## Runbyhemp

It's about 10 days ago since I popped my seedling in it's permanent home. 
I've been giving it 1 8th strength Biobizz Grow for the last week now

I've enclosed a couple a pics for ya to see. I'm keeping the outside of the glass covered with lightproof plastic but removed it just to take a pic of the roots.

The overhead shot shows some yellow spots on the older leaves. 

I watered them in a rush about a week ago and must have left a few drops on the leaves. My better half says that drips must have magnified the light and caused burns. None of my other plants have these spots and I've been careful since not to get water on the leaves. The new growth shows no spots.

Is she right about this ? If so, it's another lesson learned.  Thanks  

View attachment 20265
View attachment 20266


----------



## schlendrake

Here are some pics of the lil sprout after 5 days of being broke and replanted.  Looks like it's in the process of growing roots like a clone sice it hasn't gotten worse or better in 5 days so Imma hopein for the best.

Everyones pics look nice, good job all. I can only hope that mine turns out like some of yours. If not....hmmmm....I'll have to try again, dam aint that a shame.


----------



## HGB

caribbean_smoker_20 & Sticky_Budz ... yes 100% sure on the age as i keep a day to day log on strains i breed  

wow some great look'n plants all, and check out *Runbyhemp's* 10 day old plant  

here's mine at day 14 and bottom feed with 1/4 tsp grow big and 1/4 tsp bigbloom mixed into a fresh worm poo tea at 1 table spoon (all per gallon)and brewed for 24 hours

plant is under 1500 watts of HPS and the shop lights are long gone


really like'n how this plant is grow'n and think i might break it's neck to promote secondary growth 

few tips to those that haven't done this.....  1.might have to prune the roots to get it flower???  2. feed from the bottom and water from the top 3. gonna have to watch the npk ratio some and beef it up a little in veg as i have done already by adding bloom nutes  

*TBG *  wait'n for input on the MG soil and how it's work'n out...not that i doubt  it is work'n, I just want to see  

grow on every one

:48:


----------



## DankCloset

constantly keep the roots growin


----------



## Runbyhemp

> and check out *Runbyhemp's* 10 day old plant


 
Thanks HGB but can't take credit I'm afaraid, it' was 10 days since I put the jiffy  pellet  in the glass. The seed had already germinated in the jiffy pellet. Plant is closer to 3 weeks in total since the seed was sown  Peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

HGB said:
			
		

> *TBG *wait'n for input on the MG soil and how it's work'n out...not that i doubt it is work'n, I just want to see
> 
> grow on every one
> 
> :48:


*HGB you calling out our Miracle-Gro? :rofl: Just messing with ya mang. Well here ya go.   Here is the little turd 6 days after breaking soil. He/She is a bit small right now because he/she was back in the corner out of the light.   We had a number of other plants still in veg so back in the corner he/she went until yesterday.   Now that he/she is right under the light your gonna see this baby take off.   By the way everyone your plants are looking great. :aok: *


----------



## AlienBait

Here is a pic of my White Satin after 1 week since breaking the surface.


----------



## schlendrake

Well there is new growth on my sprout. Very happy since I broke the stem off the plant at 3 days old.


----------



## HGB

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> ]HGB you calling out our Miracle-Gro?



na    just wanted to see a pic  

looks good bro  

how ya plan on water'n it?   never used this soil so just wonder'n like....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

HGB said:
			
		

> na just wanted to see a pic
> 
> looks good bro
> 
> how ya plan on water'n it? never used this soil so just wonder'n like....


*Thanks HGB. We will be watering from the top.  *


----------



## BR41N-ST3W

hey guys, sign me and my kid up for the late start program. Here's my little girl that broke the surface yesterday. i meant to have started when the rest of you did, but like always i have trouble germinating. Went through alot more seeds than i expected. Most of them cracked but never taprooted properly.

Here's the info..
Seed - Random Heady Bagseed
Pot - 16oz. Plastic Party Cup
Germination - Wet Paper Towel
Soil - Miracle Grow (Moisture Control)
Veg Lighting - 3 Fluoros (collectively 71w, 4600 lumens)
Flower Lighting - Undecided (might be upgrading)

BR41N-ST3W


Pic 1: My little one (purposely didn't fill the cup with soil because i expect stretching)
Pic 2: Her and her big sister (by 2 days)
Pic 3: The two of them before potting
Pic 4: Drainage holes


----------



## HerbiJesus

update: 1 week old, been under hps 12/12, iv'e only waterd a bit, it's basicly looking after itself right now.
everyones plants are looking good, the pressure is on! :joint4:


----------



## the_riz

lol you guys are nutts


----------



## DankCloset

mine will be started tonight.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

fist let me start by saying that every ones cups are looking great. Cant believe how great everything is going with the cups so far. Grow on lol. ok this is day 17 on the 27th of march she  (hopefully) is coming along  I think. lol well im off. peace:bolt:


----------



## the_riz

lol they are lookin great, we might have to join in the fun next time round


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Plants are looking great guys.   Well here is BillySue 12 days after breaking ground. Starting to take off now that he/she is under the light and the clones are out and in flower. Anyway here he/she is.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

heres my ladies(i hope). They will be 3 weeks tuesday.They been on 24/0 lighting i will be switching to 18/6 this week. most of them except 1 are showing alternating nodes. I plain on flowing on 3 weeks to a month. 

View attachment untitled.bmp


View attachment untitled5.bmp


View attachment untitled4.bmp


View attachment flower.bmp


View attachment untitled6.bmp


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

whats up wheres my pic??? what i do wrong????


----------



## Sticky_Budz

i dont know what u did but when i click on it asks me if i want to save it to my comp lol. must of did it wrong?


----------



## HGB

TBG..  thx for the reply bro  

HerbiJesus....  gonna be watch'n that one born under 12/12  


WOW TBG you started a pretty cool thread here thats for sure.... already a ton of info and alot of grow styles in one thread 

great input from all  


on day 20 here with this new strain and she seems to be a bit on the hungry side as can be seen  

being a new strain to me it got away from me just a bit but after a chat with the breeder I steped up the fert dose on it (alot) and it seems to like it and has stoped the yellowing...  so I got around 16 days out of the soil in the cup use'n FFOF...   It's up to me now to know what and when to feed and how much :rant:

ferts now are per gallon and every 3 days

1.5 tsp growbig
1.5 tsp bigbloom
1 tsp fresh home made worm casting    (ya'll got worm bins right?) 

and brewed for 24 hours and used within 24 hours  

grow on 

:48:


----------



## Sticky_Budz

damn bro that **** is growing like crazy lol looks great bro. peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa

HGB said:
			
		

> TBG..  thx for the reply bro
> 
> HerbiJesus....  gonna be watch'n that one born under 12/12
> 
> 
> WOW TBG you started a pretty cool thread here thats for sure.... already a ton of info and alot of grow styles in one thread
> 
> great input from all
> 
> 
> on day 20 here with this new strain and she seems to be a bit on the hungry side as can be seen
> 
> being a new strain to me it got away from me just a bit but after a chat with the breeder I steped up the fert dose on it (alot) and it seems to like it and has stoped the yellowing...  so I got around 16 days out of the soil in the cup use'n FFOF...   It's up to me now to know what and when to feed and how much :rant:
> 
> ferts now are per gallon and every 3 days
> 
> 1.5 tsp growbig
> 1.5 tsp bigbloom
> 1 tsp fresh home made worm casting    (ya'll got worm bins right?)
> 
> and brewed for 24 hours and used within 24 hours
> 
> grow on
> 
> :48:


Don't lie HGB...you're giving that plant steroids!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> whats up wheres my pic??? what i do wrong????


*Try using the picture service MP provides us. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230*


----------



## Hick

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> whats up wheres my pic??? what i do wrong????



try posting them in an image format such as, jpg, jpeg, gif...maybe BFK


----------



## Hazebie

I love this thread. I have my eyes glued to it. Anyone expecting to produce some buds from this?


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

I'd bet they do! Nice work guys as well as a nice read! Be safe,55


----------



## HGB

Hazebie said:
			
		

> I  Anyone expecting to produce some buds from this?





100% sure ALL female plants will bud just fine and produce some nice smoke  (if grown proper)

this is a great way to learn to read the leafs and give the plant what it needs when it needs it...as there is no soil really to provide everything it needs
also this can be used to hone your calcium sink skills and fatten them up as much as possible for later on in flower...(bigger buds) and dont forget about the micronutrients if you use RO or rain water.

There's a handy little nute calculator HERE  that works great (SaltMix3.zip) it can help a grower out alot  


*Sticky_Budz* thx for the kind words

*bombbudpuffa*  birth control pills    shhhhhh :huh: 

*BluntFullOfKush *  like has been posted   change format to jpeg or something....  even tho you can upload a bmp file to the site, a server on llinux running a php driven forum just doesn't like to display a windows type format file

grow on 

:48:


----------



## AlienBait

Here is an update on my White Satin.

It is on Day 16 since breaking the surface and I decided to start flowering.

I picked up 4 LED growing lights a while ago but never used them. So I decided to used them for flowering on this little grow. I built a small growing box and intalled the light fixtures. The light timer has been set to 12/12.


----------



## HerbiJesus

hi there peeps,
                                 so this is week 2, here is a couple more pics,
HGB- yes this will be very interesting to see how it goes under 12/12
to be honest i'm a bit concernd wether i can pull this off, iv'e never grown under 12/12 from birth before or in a cup. however i'll do my best to complete this.
i still havn't got any veg nutes yet, just given it water so far.


----------



## DankCloset

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> hi there peeps,
> so this is week 2, here is a couple more pics,
> HGB- yes this will be very interesting to see how it goes under 12/12
> to be honest i'm a bit concernd wether i can pull this off, iv'e never grown under 12/12 from birth before or in a cup. however i'll do my best to complete this.
> i still havn't got any veg nutes yet, just given it water so far.



you might have to tweek your lighting regimen from 12/12 to like 16/7 or so to minimize stretching, it will still flower under that, just a suggestion, i noticed it was abit stretched  grow on bro. jesus, i wanna know where u guys picked up the steriods......lol all of em look good.


edit: alien, jesus bro, those are some seriously short and fat leaves, i like how it looks, very unique. right on, lemme know how those lights turn out. there supposed to be energy efficient right?
hgb what about changing the format to .jpg and using image tags? ///// ???


----------



## Runbyhemp

Quick update on my plant. All lookin good so far. Have noticed growth has slowed a lot in it the last week.I'll be probably putting it into flower in a weeks time. Just hopin' its a female  

View attachment 21523
View attachment 21524


----------



## DankCloset

heh, thats awesome!!! makes me wonder if it will even come close to tripling in size as most plants do when flowering???

run, thats from being root bound, no room for roots to grow, not much else is going to either 
albeit i bet if u pulled it out, put on a glove and loosen the roots and or trim some of the darker lookin ones, make sure u dont get that taproot. it'd grow some more, actually i suggest that before u put it into flowering, imo.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Hmmm... thanks for the avice dank. I guessed I'd have to trim the roots at some stage but was trying to put it of as long as possible as I'm a bit nervous about it.

Does anyone have some info on how to do this properly. Something nice n simple for a rookie. Thanks


----------



## DankCloset

just pop it out, trim up the root stalks that look darker than a beige white, those are the first to die. i.e wasted energy. aye, i admit, i dont like messin with a plants root system either, but on this type of application, it has to constantly be growing new roots in order to get anywhere. i think someone already said that.


----------



## schlendrake

Hey all. I have to say that my snazzleberry2 is coming along well. cosidering that I broke the stem on it @ 4 days after it sprouted. This is about 14 days after the break.


----------



## schlendrake

Hey alien whats up with the purple lights?


----------



## AlienBait

DankCloset said:
			
		

> edit: alien, jesus bro, those are some seriously short and fat leaves, i like how it looks, very unique. right on, lemme know how those lights turn out. there supposed to be energy efficient right?


 


			
				schlendrake said:
			
		

> Hey alien whats up with the purple lights?


 
I don't want to go off topic with a discussion on LED grow lights. 

But, very quickly, I am using LED grow lights that I bought off EBay. They use 5 Watts each (x4 = 20 watts). The idea is that plants only absorb energy from the blue and red spectrum, so the yellow and green light put out by the MH and HPS is just wasted energy. By using LEDs that are putting out light ONLY in the frequencies that are absorbed by the plant, you don't need as much power. Also, the LEDs put out almost no heat, so I am able to use a passive venting system (that is, no fans).

I bought them a few months ago and never used them so I don't know how well they will work. I thought this would be a good time to try them out. If things go bad, I'll put the plant under the 400W HPS.


----------



## BR41N-ST3W

hey guys, all the plants are coming along fast and lookin great! here's a 9-day update for my little girl named Sinsemilla (wishful thinkin, i know). She did stretch a bit as i intended, but not nearly as much as i expected. In my opinion she looks good for ~10 days. Input welcome!

BR41N-ST3W


----------



## HerbiJesus

hey Dankcloset, i can't put the light regime up because iv'e got 4 other plants about 6 weeks into flowering and it's in with them. (i apreciate the tips though bro)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Just wanna say everyone's plants are looking great. Here is BillySue 18 days after breaking ground. As you can see he/she is starting to grow good now that he/she is under the light. He/she might look a bit droopy because he/she was just watered. Here is my updated pic.  *


----------



## DankCloset

alien lemme know how that goes with them led's, by the way, how much did u pay for em all together. herbi, aint no thang brotha, all in a days work, knowlage is power my friend  yeah i guess the other plants did kinda mess that idea up, anyway u can isolate it under fluoro's?

edit, hey wait, u can still do it, all your doing is shifting hours around, similar to growing in alaska, i know of people in matanuska valley growing on there roof's with "similar" lighting regimen. albeit, iam pretty sure it will shock em(dont know) if i remember right, the plant needs the 12hour darkness period to tell it, its time to flower(the 8 hour regimen will give the same effect). if iam wrong someone correct me, i've been up for 26 hours and can barely see the screen.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Afternoon all, I'm probably going to trim my roots tonight, but before I do, I just want to ask something (thinking out loud more than anything).

Is there anyway that I can continue with my plant without trimming the roots, like feeding it a few times a day or perhaps give it some chemical that will help the roots take up the food more efficiently, or does rootbound mean no growth, full stop.

Sorry to be bothering you with silly questions ... thanks


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I love this thread. RBH, shoot HGB a pm on that one incase he doesn't see this. After looking at his med grow journal and seeing his other plants that came out of solo cups, I'm sure he can tell you better than anyone.

I can't wait to see everyone's results...Keep postings pics!! I've seen all the ones posted so far too many times


----------



## Runbyhemp

Back again ... lol. Posted here 4 days ago saying how my baby didn't seem to be growing anymore, and i was getting ready to trim the roots. Well to make a long story short, i didn't and am not going too until I'm left with no other alternative. I've put the picture I took 4 days ago beside the one taken tonight. As you can see, there is plenty new growth.

It needs to be fed every day now. I'm giving it bat guana tea one day, biobizz organic grow the next, and the next day it will be flushed and just given water, and then it will start all over again.

The great thing about growing a plant in a container this small is that you can flush it in less than a minute  

I have no idea what I'm doing, we'll just have to see what happens  

View attachment 22021
View attachment 22022


----------



## HGB

say all,

plants are look'n great  

been real busy here with spring and the farm chores so sorry about not responding much  


*Runbyhemp*   glad you waited on the root prune as it really isnt needed unless the plant wont flower     only had to do this a couple of times and one was in 1 tablespoon of soil for the grow.

the plant will stop growing upward at some point no matter the size of the pot it's in but root bound doesnt really mean anything bad  and is used by alot of micro growers to control plant size.  keep an eye on the plant and feed as much as need be (daily for me)

from the pics you posted the plant looks to be right on shedule to me, expect to start flower little over a foot tall and finish at about 2.5 feet

our you bottom feeding it ?  if not i would suggest to start since thats where the roots are....( I fill the soucer it's in every day and let the soil draw it up to the top) 


my plant is show'n sex and has been since day 24 of veg   and will update with a piccy in about a week... new digi should be here by then   mine didnt like ride'n on the truck bumper at highway speeds  

peace all


----------



## Runbyhemp

Phew, am I glad you looked in HGB, I was getting a bit nervous there for a minute. Thanks for the advice on bottom feeding. I'll start it straight away.


----------



## HerbiJesus

ok, hi everyone
                             its just under 3 weeks old now, iv'e kept it on 12/12.
a few days ago i done some work on my grow room, and boarded up the walls (cus i'm in attic), now the temps have shot up to 90 degrees at times (in the day when the sun is shining) and the humidity is between 10-30% . iv'e got 2 fans going all the time. i guess im gonna have to get some extraction going and quick!!!
anyways here is a couple more pics, the tips of leaves have dried a bit, other than that it looks ok, its stoped stretching now, the nodes are staying closer together. oh yeh ive only given it water so far. over and out!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice on bottom feeding. I'll start it straight away.


 How do u do that???


----------



## Runbyhemp

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> How do u do that???


 
As opposed to watering the plant through the soil on top, let the pot sit in a saucer, or some shallow container which can hold water, and let it soak up its food through the bottom roots.


----------



## SuperNoob

would this plastic cup grow work well for getting seeds?


----------



## HGB

SuperNoob said:
			
		

> would this plastic cup grow work well for getting seeds?




yes


----------



## AlienBait

Everybody's plants are looking good. :aok:   I am really enjoying this thread.  

DankCloset, I paid around $18 each for the LED lights.

Here is my update for this week:

This is the end of Week 1 under the LEDs and 12/12 (23 days total since surfacing).  No sign of sex yet.  

My little plant seems to like the new lights.  

I just started feeding her today (Through the bottom.  Thanks for the tip!).  Up till now, it's just been water.


----------



## DLtoker

Oh, I bailed out to let you guys know.  My soil mix was way too hot for seedlings and I watered her with a light tea.  She shriveled up within 24 hours.  Bummer, but lesson learned.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. All the plants are looking great guys. DLtoker bummer man but hey toss in another seed if ya got one.   Anyway here is BillySue 25 days after breaking ground. Not sure if you can see it but we have some purple going on in the center of the plant. Also in 3 days BillySue will be going into flower. :aok: *


----------



## BR41N-ST3W

hey guys. man i'm loving being involved in this thread. All the plants are lookin great and are getting mighty big mighty fast. i would consider myself to be a rather unexperienced grower so i did not expect these plants to get very big. they are already exceeding my expectations. This is my 2nd grow season and so far im very happy with my current results. Seems like i'm doing everything right this time. No stress so far and the nodes are much closer together than my first grow. Best of luck to everyone. Day 16 and here is little Sinsemilla.

BR41N-ST3W


----------



## HGB

here's one thats not mine... afgani in a cup


this dude can grow thats for sure.......  thx for let'n me post yas pics NDS and hope to see ya about here


----------



## Elephant Man

HGB said:
			
		

> here's one thats not mine... afgani in a cup
> 
> 
> this dude can grow thats for sure....... thx for let'n me post yas pics NDS and hope to see ya about here


 
Say what?  NDS stopping by?  Fabulous.:smoke1:

Great job everyone.


----------



## NDS

HGB said:
			
		

> here's one thats not mine... afgani in a cup
> 
> 
> this dude can grow thats for sure.......  thx for let'n me post yas pics NDS and hope to see ya about here




Hey CB, no problem at all bro.  To stay true to the thread tho, it should be pointed out that plant was from clone.  Tell ya what tho, Ima watch this thread bro, quite a few different things happening here.  

Keep it green solo growers. 

Hey Eman, good to see you too bro.  

subb'd


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

Is it too late for me to join in??  

I have 14 solo cup plants going right now. 2 that I started earlier in other containers that have been transplanted into solo cups and 12 that are from seed started in solo cups.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Is it too late for me to join in??
> 
> I have 14 solo cup plants going right now. 2 that I started earlier in other containers that have been transplanted into solo cups and 12 that are from seed started in solo cups.


*Sure join the fun as long as it's one from seed in the 16 oz. cup.  *


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

awesome! well...then here's the first 11. I still have 4 more seeds to plant...just waiting for the taproots to get a little bit longer. Those two that are already growing are 9 days old. The new sprouts all shot up today. They have been in the ground for 1 day after germinating in a wet paper towel.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> awesome! well...then here's the first 11. I still have 4 more seeds to plant...just waiting for the taproots to get a little bit longer. Those two that are already growing are 9 days old. The new sprouts all shot up today. They have been in the ground for 1 day after germinating in a wet paper towel.


hey everything is looking great there bro grow on. hey i guess all is well in the hood now lol


----------



## Runbyhemp

Starting up a 16OZ cup factory laser ?


----------



## Sticky_Budz

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Starting up a 16OZ cup factory laser ?


lol can u have more than one lol is that cheating lmao jk they look great so far hope u dont plan on keeping all those in the cups lol


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

SB...heh heh seems like it...I'm still a bit jumpy and probably will be until I move away from here in August. Always hopping around to different windows to peep outside for anything suspicious. It sucks .

RBH- lol yeah dude...I got frustrated with my bag seed when germinating cause so many were duds. So...I kinda...sorta...threw them all in. Only had about 20ish or so, but 13 popped taproots. It's cool though because I wanted to learn this technique of growing so this is a great opportunity for me to practice.

edit to SB- Nope! Some will go into pots when they get a bit bigger. But I want to keep some in the 16oz cups to practice this growing technique.


----------



## AlienBait

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> lol can u have more than one lol is that cheating lmao jk they look great so far hope u dont plan on keeping all those in the cups lol


 
SB, you are right. .....The rules say only one.....


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I was just trying to improve my chances that I would get females. Wouldn't want to wait that long one only 1 to have it turn out to be male!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I was just trying to improve my chances that I would get females. Wouldn't want to wait that long one only 1 to have it turn out to be male!


*Pick out one plant and that's it LKGPP or it wouldn't be fair for the rest of us.  *


----------



## Elephant Man

Well guys and gals, mine's done.  Gonna be a hefty yeild...

 

Sorry, Eman thinks he is funny tonight...when will this guy learn. 

Actually, this is a tiny 'bud on a stick' that was taken at harvet and rooted,  it took a long time.  She is sitting in a strong veg mix now and given a few organic root stimulaters, under 24/7 flouros...no real reason why...just goofing off as always.:huh: 

Anyway, thought pic looked funny, and thought it kinda follows the ideas in this thread, push your limits cause pretty sure this special plant has none.:aok: 

On with the show....:headbang2:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Pick out one plant and that's it LKGPP or it wouldn't be fair for the rest of us.  *


 
alrighty, I've selected mine.


----------



## HerbiJesus

hi there peeps, hows it going  
iv'e been bottom feeding a chemical house plant fert its about 20-20-20
i don't like using chemicals but its all i have right now, within the next week i'm just gonna use bio-bloom. i managed to get the temps down a bit, and humidity up, but its still not ideal. here is a couple more pics (24 days old)


----------



## indiglo

Is it too late to start? Seems like a fun experiment.


----------



## AlienBait

Hi folks,  Here is my update for this week:

This is the end of Week 2 under the LEDs and 12/12 (30 days total since surfacing). 

No sign of sex yet.

Had to move the lights up 1 inch, so we do know she is growing.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

She's growing really well under those leds too! So healthy looking. I think I'm going to be picking up a 7 set. 6 red a 1 blue.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Hi folks, Here is my update for this week:
> 
> This is the end of Week 2 under the LEDs and 12/12 (30 days total since surfacing).
> 
> No sign of sex yet.
> 
> Had to move the lights up 1 inch, so we do know she is growing.


hey bro ur cup is looking great bro peace


----------



## Runbyhemp

Just like to say that everyones plants are looking great. It sure seems to like that light Alienbait. 

Here's a couple of updated pictures of mine. This is day 6 of flower and I've been blessed with a girl. 

View attachment 22884
View attachment 22885


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

indiglo said:
			
		

> Is it too late to start? Seems like a fun experiment.


*Jump on in mang. It has to be started from seed in a 16 oz. plastic cup and finish in the same cup.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz

hey everyone plants are looking great wish i could say the same for mine if u remember my lights died on me on a Sunday night and didn't have the money to replace them until i got my next check so i used my fish tank lights and what every else i could find. couldn't use window light cause that week it snowed and rained what luck. But anyways my plants all stretched badly i topped all of them and also bought my new lights but they went seven days without the correct light. i dont know what to do with my 16oz cup? do u think it has a chance to survive in the cup where its this big?? well here's a pic at day 34 have a great night everyone peace


----------



## AlienBait

Sorry to hear about the light problems.    Hopefully your plants can get back on track.

I say, keep your 16 oz plant going.  Wont hurt anything and it will be interesting to see what happens.  I would recommend topping off your cup with soil to use as much of the cup as possible.

Sending positive vibes your way, bro.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the light problems.  Hopefully your plants can get back on track.
> 
> I say, keep your 16 oz plant going. Wont hurt anything and it will be interesting to see what happens. I would recommend topping off your cup with soil to use as much of the cup as possible.
> 
> Sending positive vibes your way, bro.


thanx bro need all the vibes i can get. and i will keep the cup going. and i will add some more soil thanx bro peace.


----------



## BR41N-ST3W

hey guys, im really happy with both the plants i have going right now. Since my last time adjusting the height of my lighting, my girl has stretched out a bit. But she is still doing great. I think she is expecting me to feed her everyday now. I love taking care of her. No signs of sex yet.

BR41N-ST3W


----------



## HGB

can i trade for the one in the white 3x3 pot  

mines a male and I will flower it out for breed'n and post that up

still in veg as i have light issues right now  


grow on


:48:


----------



## crintonator

i love this thread, i have a q i had a sprout come up in one of my hydro pots (just a sprout no leaves yet) and remembered i threw a seed i had in dirt into the hydro that hadnt sprouted,  i put it in a cup this is a pic of it. Is that kosher? its either red shiva, white widow, or top 44


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

HGB I need to cut your green thumb off and sew it onto my hand. Hope mine turns out as good as that.


----------



## HerbiJesus

Hi everyone, your plants are all looking good.
iv'e got good and bad news on mine.
good- its a girl!!!! (wicked)   bad-looks a little bit burnt around the bottom leaves, it looks like nute burn but it can't be, because iv'e only been giving it a realy weak solution. but my temps have been way to high so its probly that. anyways here is a couple more pics. :ccc:


----------



## Runbyhemp

Plants lookin very nice BR41N-ST3W and HerbiJesus. Here's the most recent one of mine. 

View attachment 23325


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up guys. Here is an update on BillySue 36 days after breaking ground and 2 days into flower. As you can see we pulled BillySue over to make more of a bush. Anyway here are a few pics. By the way everyones plants are looking great. *


----------



## Pukey420

Im gonna try this one just for fun and for a little smoke.... my seeds are germinating right now and I will update on the lights and such on 4/20 I'll pick the best seed for the cup and the rest will go in pots....but if im using the seed i hope i am it got mixed in with the rest and i tried to pick it out I'll be growing purple trainwreck hopefully other wise its random bagseed


----------



## AlienBait

Howdy folks, here is my update for this week.

First off, thanks for the kind words.  I'm surprised how well this plant is doing under the LEDs.

Good news:  I've got a girl!  That means we've got 3 girls and one boy so far.

This week, I pinched the stem to fatten it up and I had to move the lights up a couple of inches because of that "flowering stretch" that the plants go through.  I also decided to cut off the side branches (but left the fan leaves) and go for one cola, unlike TBG who are going for a bush (looks nice, by the way).

I really like how everyone is doing things a little differently.  I'm learning quite a bit.  Good job guys!

Here are my pictures for this week.  This is the end of Week 3 under the LEDs and 12/12 (37 days total since surfacing).


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Well...mine is a male! You alls plants make mine look pitiful...lol.


----------



## BR41N-ST3W

sorry to hear about yours turning out male Bombbudpuffa. Ya win some ya lose some. 

I wasn't gonna write an update this week because nothing really changed but the watering frequency and slight stretching, but i have learned an excellent truth. 30 day old Sinsemilla is definitely a she. Took about 30 minutes trying to figure out what i was looking at, and i eventually found hairs. I'm very happy, especially since my other plant of the same strain looks to be female as well. Altho, i'm alittle worried for the future. i still don't know what a male plant looks like in person.

Well, that's all for now. Hope everyone had a great 4/20, as i did. All the plants are lookin great. 2 Green Thumbs up!

BR41N-ST3W


----------



## BSki8950

vey nice grow guys .. i had no idea they could get that big only using a 16 oz cup.


----------



## crintonator

heres my hopeful on day 10


----------



## richy.b

Dear anybody,                                                                                                        so when did you first top it? I'm thinking about my second set of leaves. I'm new at this help me out please? I'm also new to the site. Love it by the way.
                                                Thanks,
                                                         Richy High Tree


----------



## richy.b

Whats up I'm new here. Trying to get some pruning tips.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Here's my weekly pics

View attachment 23814
View attachment 23815


----------



## HerbiJesus

everyones plants ars looking propa bo! :aok: 
unfortunatly iv'e run in to a problem, iv'e got some rusty spots on the leaves the leaf stems are realy red aswell. if anyone can help that would be great.
this is what iv'e been doing: didn't feed for first 3 wk then bottem fed a all purpose fert for 1 wk since then iv'e been feeding bio-bloom both very weak solutions (so i don't think its over fert) been spraying epsom with no improvement. and it is far from light so its not heat stress. i flushed the cup today water went in at 7.2 and came out at 6.2. my water with feed innit is between 6.2- 6.5, iv'e been searching +searching and found this problem quite common but with veried aswers like cal-k deficient and over fert heat stress ect. i'm thinking maybe there was more nutes in the soil than it said on the bag. heres a couple more pics


----------



## richy.b

Thanks for the advice "Buddy".
                         Richy.B


----------



## schlendrake

Here we are 5 weeks later and I have to say that I am quite happy with the way things are turning out. Although there is, what I believe an "N" od with the leaf curl, but feel free to offer any sugestions. Otherwise she apears to be healthy after all she's been through (knocked over cup and the seed fell out just as the acrospire appeared, snapped the sprout after 3 days of growth, got light bleach on 2 leaves). I'm surprised this thing went female on me and not hermie. :joint4: 

From what I understand it is 100% Indica (Chimers Snazzleberry2).  It's been in 12/12 for 3 weeks now and is showing signs of flowers  . So I clipped a little branch from down below in hopes to grow it out to a larger plant.

Everybodies experiment looks good. Keep it up.


----------



## Lougie

Im kinda jumping in late, but better late than never  eace:


----------



## AlienBait

Here are my pictures for this week. This is the end of Week 4 under the LEDs and 12/12 (44 days total since surfacing).

Still looking good under the LEDs (though, not as big as some others going on).


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Man...I wish mine wasn't a male! They're looking great everyone.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Only 5 days since my last update but seeing as I was updating my journal I decided to put up an updated pic.

She's really started to bud now. Bottom leaves are yellowing quite a bit but seeing as she is being fed exactly the same as all my others, and they are all ok, I'm putting it down to the small container. She's also probably using up all the goodies stored in the leaves pretty quickly.

View attachment 24290


----------



## Helile

How much longer are you going to let her go? Shes lookin good btw:ccc:


----------



## Runbyhemp

Thanks Helile, she's only 3 weeks into flowering now so about another 5 weeks, I suppose.

I find it difficult to see it being alive in 5 weeks time. One day at a time and hope for the best. Peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Sorry haven't been around much but work calls. Anyway here is BillySue 48 days after breaking ground and 14 days into flower. YES guys it's a GIRL.   We can drop the BillySue now and just call her Sue.   Will update again when i get the chance. By the way everyones plants are looking great. *


----------



## HerbiJesus

hey people, 
                 my plant is looking a bit yellow still, i stopped feeding for a week and it continued, so iv'e started feeding bio-grow and bio-bloom. hopfully it will pick up. i don't think it will last till the end. but i'll keep my fingers crossed  
couple pics, 6 weeks old already, the times flown by :fly:


----------



## flight175

coolest thread!


----------



## Kindbud

looking good guys keep up the good work


----------



## MJ20

^^x2.Everyone's plants look awesome!I always thought a plant wouldn't grow if the roots had nowhere else to go..what about the 1.gal/ft rule?


----------



## Firepower

i think this whole thread threw  that rule out the window..lol..:bump:


----------



## KronicKing32

How long should it take for the plant to break ground. I've had mine in soil a week and nothing yet. I did the papertowel thingy and had great results but that's all. I have been watering everyday and have it under a grow light. How much water should I be giving it?


----------



## AlienBait

Here are my pictures for this week. This is the end of Week 5 under the LEDs and 12/12 (51 days total since surfacing).

The flowers are not growing as big or as fast as they should.  I've been doing some reading on LEDs and a few others who are growing with LEDs told me that you can veg pretty well under them, but for flowering, you just need more spectrum.

I am going to keep them under the LEDs until the end of the grow, but I'm not expecting a large yield.  Guess we shall see....


----------



## Pukey420

well my plants is about 11 days old and I finally got a picture for you guys so far strain is unknown so we'll see how she turns out


----------



## BR41N-ST3W

hey guys, my apologies. i havent updated in about 2 weeks. i have been busy with finals as well as work in general. My girl has grown much bigger than i initially imagined. i was waiting for her big sister to fill out as much as possible so i could flower them together. It has been 46 days of vegetative growth now and they are really stretching for flowering now. i will begin flowering tomorrow night. by the way, everyones plants are looking mighty fine.. as all marijuana plants do. keep up the good work everyone!

BR41N-ST3W


----------



## emptypackofcigs

i know its way late but i figure why not have some more people comming in at random times so then people can see some starting ones while others are finishing... i germed my seed 2 days ago and it took 20 hours to crack... i popped it in the soil yesterday and it is already breaking through the soil... the strain is blueberry from sensi seeds... good fast growing plant great for indoors... not alot of yield per plant... but still a fun plant to grow... i'll post pics soon


----------



## Pukey420

emptypackofcigs said:
			
		

> i know its way late but i figure why not have some more people comming in at random times so then people can see some starting ones while others are finishing... i germed my seed 2 days ago and it took 20 hours to crack... i popped it in the soil yesterday and it is already breaking through the soil... the strain is blueberry from sensi seeds... good fast growing plant great for indoors... not alot of yield per plant... but still a fun plant to grow... i'll post pics soon


I see no harm in joining late just keeps the thread alive


----------



## emptypackofcigs

yup well here is a pic i promised... she is a blueberry from sensi ... her name is Delilah... hope she grows full and lush


----------



## Kindbud

guys they look very very good just stoped by to check them out peace


----------



## NDS

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> ^^x2.Everyone's plants look awesome!I always thought a plant wouldn't grow if the roots had nowhere else to go..what about the 1.gal/ft rule?



Its not a dead rule, but its not a rule in stone either.  Just a good guideline for beginners to go by.  

The trick is nutrition, and that the plant will not outgrow its root system.  
Start 2 plants, one in a solo and one in a 1 gallon pot.  They'll stay neck and neck the first 2 weeks, but by week 3-4 the one in the 1 gallon will surpass the other in lateral growth and upward growth.  In the end, it will out yeild the solo cup plant.  

I tried relying on solo cups in flower only to be greatly dissappointed with the final yields (roughly 6-9 grams per plant).  Now, if a solo goes into flower its a spike.  I consider a spike a single cola plant and find that putting 1 into flower every now and then is a nice little surprise to the normal cycle.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Whats up, good to see everyones plants comin on. Been about 10 or 11 days since my last update. She is quite demanding when it comes to being fed now. Quite a bit of leaf yellowing, and a lot of the fan leaves have fallen off. Will be interesting to see how long more it can go.
Thanks to TBG for starting this thread :aok: 

View attachment 25015
View attachment 25016


----------



## AlienBait

My buds look pathetic next to that. ^^^  Nice job Runbyhemp.  

I guess LEDs are not ready for prime time.  They have gotten a little bigger, but no where near where they could be.

Would it be "legal" for me to start another cup and grow it under my HPS?

Here are my pictures for this week. This is the end of Week 6 under the LEDs and 12/12 (58 days total since surfacing).


----------



## HGB

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Would it be "legal" for me to start another cup and grow it under my HPS?



let it flower out i say    real nice look'n girl there 


:48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

AlienBait said:
			
		

> My buds look pathetic next to that. ^^^ Nice job Runbyhemp.
> 
> I guess LEDs are not ready for prime time. They have gotten a little bigger, but no where near where they could be.
> 
> Would it be "legal" for me to start another cup and grow it under my HPS?
> 
> Here are my pictures for this week. This is the end of Week 6 under the LEDs and 12/12 (58 days total since surfacing).


 
your buds may not be big bug they look damn sweet vary frosty. maybe LED's can mak the plant make more trichs. i'd like to see a grow with them and a HID  it may be nice


----------



## flight175

This isn't my grow but here is a grower that had the same idea as you guys, except he did multiple cups.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Whats up, good to see everyones plants comin on. Been about 10 or 11 days since my last update. She is quite demanding when it comes to being fed now. Quite a bit of leaf yellowing, and a lot of the fan leaves have fallen off. Will be interesting to see how long more it can go.
> Thanks to TBG for starting this thread :aok:


 
Incredible plant Runbyhemp! You've given me an idea for a hydro system using small growing chamber addons.

Your plant shows that you've put a lot of personal care into it.

Outstanding results!!!!!! Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## HerbiJesus

Runbyhemp your plant looks amazing :aok: 
So heres my update this week.  
my plant still looks a bit yellow, i think because iv'e had it under 12/12 from birth so its used what goodness there is in the leaves quickly
i bought a new 400w digital hps and i'm putting it under that as from tomorrow
heres some more pics


----------



## emptypackofcigs

okay well delilah my blueberry plant from sensi is well on her way to healthy woman hood... and she is growing so fast... i'll update soon


----------



## Runbyhemp

Once again, thanks for the comments. 

Yes Stoney, I have put a lot of care into it. My better half says that my plants are better fed than ourselves , lol. I would say that everyone here has cared a lot for their plants, perhaps I just got lucky with the strain.

I think growing one of these in hydro would work very well. I water mine at 8 in the evening when lights come on. By midnight it has to be fed again.

If I were truly dedicated I would be getting up about 4 in the morning to do it again. Unfortunately, I work hard and love my sleep so it's not gonna happen right now. That wouldn't be an issue with hydro.

I have learned so much because of this 16oz cup. I am really starting to get the "feel" for it and am beginning to know what the plant wants and when she wants it.

Because of this thread, my future grows will benefit greatly.


----------



## AlienBait

HGB said:
			
		

> let it flower out i say  real nice look'n girl there


 
O.K., I 'll keep it going.  Thanks.  



			
				BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> your buds may not be big bug they look damn sweet vary frosty. maybe LED's can mak the plant make more trichs. i'd like to see a grow with them and a HID it may be nice


 
I might have to do an experiment and try that out.  I'll supliment one of my plants growing under the HPS with a few LEDs and see what happens.  It will have to wait until my next grow, though.


----------



## AlienBait

Just to see what would happen, I made a little change in the setup.  I moved the LEDs so that only one of the four lights is focused on the buds and the other three are pointing at the leaves.  Suprisingly, my bud doubled in size since last week.  :clap: 

Here are my pictures for this week. This is the end of Week 7 under the LEDs and 12/12 (65 days total since surfacing).


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

i really like that last pic there, how the light shine on it NICE only if that waz the real color of the plant


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

Damn alien your buds are looking so nice and frosty. And you're only using those 4 small led fixtures. I'm sure if you had one of those 7 piece sets that has the bigger fixtures your plant would be doing even better. Looks great though dude. 

I think I'm going to buy a 600w hps system because I know it'll work...but I also want to buy a couple of those 7 piece systems and experiment with those.


----------



## Runbyhemp

10 days since my last update. She is still very much alive. At this stage, nearly all fan leaves have yellowed and fallen off.

It is now the 16 oz ticking time bomb. I'm probably going to give her one more week, and then she is going to be harvested.

Nice plants you got there AlienBait and Herbijesus. :aok: 

View attachment 25656
View attachment 25657


----------



## Stoney Bud

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> 10 days since my last update. She is still very much alive. At this stage, nearly all fan leaves have yellowed and fallen off.


 
A very nice plant Runbyhemp!

How long have you been flowering now?


----------



## Runbyhemp

Hey, thanks Stoney ! Today is day 43 of flower


----------



## AlienBait

Thanks, BluntFullOfKush, LaserKittensGoPewPew, and Runbyhemp. My plant is still going strong.

Seems like we lost a few people along the way.... 

I am a couple days late on my update, but here it is.  I've probably got 2 more weeks before I chop.  It is looking better every day.


----------



## metalchick832

albasketball3424 said:
			
		

> Started mine a couple of days ago but haven't had time to post
> 1.Some danky seed i got in my bag(has northen lights in it)
> 2. Hyponex soil(bought at sears
> 3. jobes fertilizer spikes(can only spray h2o bc plant is in my chamelion tank
> 4. germination-cup of water
> 5. veg lightning- 60 w
> 6. flowering-not sure yet
> 
> I should have pictures up sometime soon to. gl all


 
Does the chamelion not eat the plant?  Or pee on it at least or something? Or does he just leave it alone? 

And you all have very nice plants!  Good luck!

~Metalchick


----------



## HerbiJesus

Hi everyone 
                      I've chopped my plant early, cus all the leaves had dropped and it looked a bit like bud on a stick. All the triches were cloudy so it should be alright.
The main bud was 6.8g and a total of 11.6g 
heres a few more pics


----------



## Runbyhemp

Thanks for the update Herbi, let us know how it smokes  

Well I'm back again. today is day 51 of flowering. 16 oz cup is still going strong, unbelievably ! She's going to go another week easy. After that ... who knows. Buds are very tight and still swelling

By the looks of things I'm going to get at least an ounce cured from her.

View attachment 26253
View attachment 26254
View attachment 26255


----------



## DBIRDdankz

The plants looking beautiful. I just wish I had everything to able to do it! For now all I can do is natural outdoor growing. Lol. 

Keep the posts comin!


----------



## HerbiJesus

i will do Runbyhemp, man your plant is amazing!!!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

WOW! RBH your plant is AWESOME.

How long did you veg her for? I'm asking because I have 5 females in 32oz yogurt containers that I'll be putting under a 600w. Trying to figure out how much longer to let them go before flowering.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Thanks guys. Bet I couldn't do it again if I tried. Been very lucky. To answer your question, she was vegged for 6 weeks Laser.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Sorry we been MIA but we have some other things going on right now that's why we haven't been around much. Anyway plants are looking great everyone.   Our lady is still kicking in the flower room. Not sure how long she has left as we lost track of how old she is.   Don't wanna post a pic of her but will try and get one up sometime during the week. *


----------



## BR41N-ST3W

bad news on my front. Discovered last night that my little girl is a little bit of both. I couldn't believe it. I removed her from my grow room to take a look at her when i discovered some sacks among the bottom shoots. So, i ended up secluding her from my other plants. I didn't have anywhere to put her indoors so i just put her outside to let her soak up the summer time rays. 

I'm gonna try my best to upkeep her in hopes that she produces some good bud. I don't think pictures are necessary. i'm 100% sure of what i'm seeing, and i have seen pollen fall from the sacks. Are there any rules for hermies in this thread? Doesn't matter to me whether i stop the updates or not. Either way, i have had alot of fun comparing to everyones plants. They all exceeded my expectations. Was really fun guys. Smoke on!

BR41N-ST3W


----------



## Runbyhemp

That's bad news BR41N-ST3W   Your plant was looking great. I'd like to see more updates from you, and maybe see a few pics.

I'd like to see how it finishes up. Beauty about a small plant like that, is that you can leave it outside for 12 hour a day and then stick it in a cupboard for the other 12.

You'll get some smokeable weed in any case, and plenty of seeds  

Peace ...


----------



## Stoney Bud

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> By the looks of things I'm going to get at least an ounce cured from her.


 
Man, if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I don't know if I'd believe what you've done. That's seriously awesome!

How wide is the plant at it's widest and how tall from the floor? Can you take a closeup of the thrichs on the bud?

You're giving me ideas for a automated grow in hydro using tiny little containers...


----------



## DLtoker

That's the most efficient way to grow... I've been doing it like that for months until I flowered my mothers... Good work!!!!


----------



## Runbyhemp

I'll measure her vital statistics tonight Stoney when she wakes up. I'll try and get a close up of the trichs too.

I have pretty decent camera, fully manual, but am still teaching myself how to use it properly. I reckon I'll need a tripod to do decent close ups and trich shots. I'll do my best.

My lights come on at night so I either have to take  pics under HPS or with flash.

Flash is ok from a distance, but not when you want to get real close up for those macro shots. 

Peace RBH


----------



## wikkedsun

my roomate and i have been doing this challenge for like a month now ill post some pictures count us both in


----------



## wikkedsun

thats amazing what strain is that. really very impressive


			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update Herbi, let us know how it smokes
> 
> Well I'm back again. today is day 51 of flowering. 16 oz cup is still going strong, unbelievably ! She's going to go another week easy. After that ... who knows. Buds are very tight and still swelling
> 
> By the looks of things I'm going to get at least an ounce cured from her.
> 
> View attachment 26253
> View attachment 26254
> View attachment 26255


----------



## Runbyhemp

Hey, back again.

Stoney, she is 33 inches from the floor and over 3 inches wide. 

The strain is either Master Kush, Afghan, Pure Power Plant , Skunk #1, or Nirvana Special, wikkedsun

Take your pick :cool2: 

Here are the pictures of trichomes as promised. I woke her up an hour early while there was some sunlight left and managed to get a few half decent pics  

View attachment 26356
View attachment 26357
View attachment 26358


----------



## Stoney Bud

She's wearing some fine jewelery! It's sparkling nicely.

Everyone in this thread that is growing has some great plants. You guys have surprised me.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> By the looks of things I'm going to get at least an ounce cured from her.


 
I'm very interested in all of your harvest weights and cured smoke weights.

You're seeing about an oz of cured bud? That's awesome!

In a 3 inch by 3 inch area.

I love it!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well here she is guys.   As you can see she has all kinds of color going on. She ranges in color from green to yellow with some purple. Not sure how old she is as i'm to damn lazy to look back.  *


----------



## DLtoker

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well here she is guys.   As you can see she has all kinds of color going on. She ranges in color from green to yellow with some purple. Not sure how old she is as i'm to damn lazy to look back.  *



That was miracle-gro soil?  How about other nutes and your feeding schedule?  Looks great!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

i love the plants yall it really amazing yall keep it up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Yup good old MG that feeds up to 3 months.  We didn't give her any other nutes until maybe 3 weeks into flower. We started giving her Fox Farm Big Bloom every other watering. She looks a bit on the sick side from lack of attention.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yup good old MG that feeds up to 3 months.  We didn't give her any other nutes until maybe 3 weeks into flower. We started giving her Fox Farm Big Bloom every other watering. She looks a bit on the sick side from lack of attention.  *


I tried the MG soil for the 1st time on my Afghani grow. At first, they didn't respond well to it and were the runts of the bunch. By harvest i'd have to say my Afghan produced the nicer looking bud by far:cool2:. While my other plants had too much nitro, the ones in the MG flowered perfect with the big fan leaves yellowing in the end. Looks good TBG, as always.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Yep, great looking plant TBG. :aok:


----------



## Stoney Bud

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well here she is guys.  As you can see she has all kinds of color going on. She ranges in color from green to yellow with some purple. Not sure how old she is as i'm to damn lazy to look back.  *


Lookin great Brothers! You guys have the touch.

No, I didn't say you were touched, I said you have the touch!

heheheehe, great job man!

This entire thread has surprised me!


----------



## AlienBait

Nice job everyone!

HerbiJesus, Congrats on the harvest!   Would love to hear the final dried weight.

Runbyhemp, Simply AMAZING!  A beautiful plant.

BR41N-ST3W, Sorry to hear about the hermi.  Please keep posting pics, though.  I'm sure every one wants to see how it finishes.

TBG, Very nice! Looks like you've got a few colas going one there.

Looks like we've got some others starting new plants.  Can't wait to see those updates as well.

This thread has given me a few ideas to try out in the future, as well as busting some myths on growing MJ.  Thanks to all those who have contributed.  

Well, here are my pics for this week.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

i guess i will start over with 1 and put it str8 into flower, my wife likes the idea of the cup grow. i think ima let her do 1 her self and i do 1.

everybody the results yall have with this grow IZ SIMPLY AMAZING!!!!!!

well i got 1 plant outta the way(had to go early) 1 to go then i will start. seeds germing now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Here is our lady less than a week from harvest. Check out the color on this little lady. Will post harvest pics when the time comes.  *


----------



## MergeLeft

Reading this thread tonight has been the highlight of my week. Gonna get me one of those magic 16 oz plastic cups & see what I can do.  :farm:


----------



## HerbiJesus

AlienBait your plants looking mighty fine, im very impressed with those LEDs
and i'll let ya know the dried weight on mine, but it won't be much

TBG- beutifull plant, very nice colour (luv your pics)

well done everyone in this thread!, ive realy enjoyed doing this.
maybe we could start a new one in the near future. :aok: 

:48:


----------



## MamaGreen

i've been keeping tabs on this challenge and i must say i am throughly impressed! i can't wait to hear the harvest yeilds on these lil beauties. hubby and i were discussing giving this a shot with our next crop, doing a bunch of them like that one picture a few pages back. just out of curiousity who vegged and who went straight for the flower? those who went straight for the flowering period, do you feel it helped you or hurt you?
call it an informal poll,lol
MamaG


----------



## AlienBait

Coming into the final stretch.....

Looks like I've pretty much maxed out what I can get out of my current LED setup.  In the future, I will try LEDs again, but I will add a few more colors to see what happens.

I'll be chopping next week.  This plant is so frosty, I want to re-veg, take a couple of clones and grow them under my HPS.

Here are my pics for this week.


----------



## KBA in CT

When i saw this one, i thought "hey, this looks like fun, in a party cup!" but now im doing it.

I got a white widow seed from my friend, and decided to plant that.
16 oz. party cup
Germinated in a paper towel
Used 60 watt bulb
Then used 400+ watt bulb for flowering
Miracle Grow potting soil

Lookin good so far, if i had my camera i'd show you pics. But when i get a chance, i'll keep yall posted on the height and stuff.


----------



## ShameGame

Is it too late to enter? Can we have another competition? I have some seeds comming, Big Bud- Not sure how that would do in a 16 oz.'er . I have some Master Kush going outdoors currently.

Anyway I really want to commend you guys for your amazing results here. You have given me a whole new outlook and opened up some doors I didn't know exsisted. I doubt I could get such results, but I am very interested.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Sorry I havn't updated in a while. Been very busy in the real world, and on top of that, my laptop hard disc crashed (while in the middle of backing up, believe it or not). I lost all the photographs I had taken over the last few months.

Another great reason to start a grow journal folks. It will always be here.

hey Shamegame, never too late to enter. This isn't a competition anyways. Just a thread for folk to share their results. We're all winners here mate  

Harvested my 16 oz cup at 8.5 weeks flowering. About a quarter of the main cola had mould  in the middle :cry: 

Knew I shouldn't have left it so long. After she was trimmed and the mouldy bits disposed of, I was left with 48 grams.
Who knows how much cured.

Not bad considering I never thought that it would work

Had a great time doing this guys, and for all you guests out there pondering on whether to do this, join up, jump in and join the fun !

Alien, TBG, looking great guys


----------



## AlienBait

Congrats on your harvest, but sorry to hear about the mold. 

48g wet, still not bat for a beer cup.  I am going to guess 18 grams dry.


----------



## halftoke

at first i thought you all had lost your heads, but i am in awe. this thread is so much fun i decided to play. sprouted some seeds and got them in jiffy peats right now. i hope i get HALF the results ya'll got.

wow


----------



## YodasWeedDealer

whats up...
using a 40w floro gro light and plants are maybe 3rd week
i want to upload pics but i dun kno how to upload them...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well everyone Sue has been taken down and dried. She is now curing in a jar. Total dry weight 5 GRAMS. We did a test hit and we were very suprised at the final results. Seems alot better then the first time we grew it. Anyway the first pic shows her after she was hung and dried. The second pic shows all the bud cut off and on a plate. The third pic is a close up shot of a single bud. This thread was fun guys and gals who knows maybe down the road we can try again. *


----------



## KADE

looks good!! nice to know if a person wants a couple grams they can flower a lil cup anytime they want!


----------



## AlienBait

Well folks today was harvest day for my little plant. 

The buds were very dense and heavy. The total harvest weight was 15 grams (wet). Should be about 3-4 grams when it is dry. Not bad for a 16 oz cup and LEDs. Next time I do this, I am going to use the 400W HPS for sure. 

When it dries, I let you all know how it smokes. I've never grown or smoked White Satin before.

I decided to try to re-veg the plant, so I left a couple of the small side buds on and transplanted it into a bigger pot. I've never re-vegged before, so this should be another learning experience.

So, it's been fun guys.  Thanks to TBG for starting this and all the participants.  I'll stay subscribed to this thread to watch those who are just starting their 16 oz. cup grows.  Good luck guys!

Here are my pics:

1) The main "cola."
2) Same thing under the LED lights
3) Full shot of the plant.
4) Harvested buds.
5) Decapitated plant ready for re-veg.


----------



## EldestChron

This Blows me away. Fantastic Job to everyone who participated. I hope you guys do another one, I can't wait till I can try this myself.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

any updates on the smoke from these 16z cup grows.

Count me in on the next


----------



## Runbyhemp

Yes, I ended up getting 17 grams cured from my 16 oz cup. Smoke is pleasant, nice head buzz. Doesn't leave you a total vegetable.

I'm happy. Now, over to the next 16 oz cup grow :bolt:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*This thread is closed. Don't want anyone getting confused when we start the next one tomorrow.   I will be posting the new one in the grow journal section tomorrow for everyone to join in. :hubba: *


----------

